# Gettin a new one ready



## Gaducker (Feb 11, 2011)

I went with out a platform to make it easier to go string fishin.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that engine exhaust pipe you are using for your light rail?

Ever seen anyone go duck hunting in a pair of jeeper tennis shoes and bluejeans in Jan!


----------



## Jamey J (Feb 13, 2011)

look'n good.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 13, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Is that engine exhaust pipe you are using for your light rail?
> 
> Ever seen anyone go duck hunting in a pair of jeeper tennis shoes and bluejeans in Jan!



Yes its 1 1/2 exhaust tube.

I promise you the tennis shoes and jeans were no where near as funny as the trash bags.  We could hardly see straight we were laughing so hard when we got through wraping him with ducktape to hold it all together.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2011)

I started working on mine yesterday. I am going to raise it 16 inchs off the deck and put lights under the platform. I may use exhaust pipe for the rail. I think it is a little lighter than square tubing. What lights you using?  We have always used hand held spot lights. Now that I am used to that it will drive me crazy to not be able to shine around. MY mind wanders sometimes...


----------



## ngahunter82 (Feb 17, 2011)

how r u fastening to the boat?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 17, 2011)

The exhaust tube has 1 inch pipe welded to it and it drops down into the brush tubes that are welded to the boat along the rail.  they wont come out very easily but I am just going to put a few heavy zip ties on it to keep it from riding up.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 28, 2011)

that boat i serious GADUCKER. we need to get a bow fishing trip planned. taylors got his boat now, jasons ganna set his up for bow fishing and im bout to set mine up soon. we could hear you coming up the river over the gatortail. thats a sick sounind motor. I may need to stop by yer shop and have you build me a exhaust for my godevil. later hoss


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 28, 2011)

r_hammett86 said:


> that boat i serious GADUCKER. we need to get a bow fishing trip planned. taylors got his boat now, jasons ganna set his up for bow fishing and im bout to set mine up soon. we could hear you coming up the river over the gatortail. thats a sick sounind motor. I may need to stop by yer shop and have you build me a exhaust for my godevil. later hoss


 


How much prop did yall grind off, I could hear yall when we were fishing down from brush creek and it sounded like yall were in some rocks just before I came up behind yall as we went up new river.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 1, 2011)

uh we wore off waaaayyy more prop than expected.  Guess we learned a lesson, hopefully we will figure some other stuff out without ruining anything else.


----------



## Gaducker (Mar 1, 2011)

It dont take much rock to cutem down,  At 240 bucks a pop it wont take but one or two props before you figure out where you can and cant hogg down on it.  rocks and sand are killers. soupy mud will not hurt em as quick as sand and rocks but theres not much of that down there.

That prop should mesure 12 1/4 inches. anything under 11 1/2 and top speed is going to suffer.  under 11 1/4 inches and your ability to get on plane with a load is going to suffer.


----------

